# Angeln Rotterdam Hilfe!



## pöhlfrank (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Angelboarder,
ich fahre zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester mal wieder zu Freunden nach Rotterdam/ Hoek van Holland und hab das Wasser vor der Tür. Nun juckt es mich schon als Spinnfischer mein Glück zu versuchen und brauche eure Hilfe. Vielleicht gibt es ja einen Guide der mit uns mal ne Tour macht oder nützliche Tips für das Spinnangeln zwischen Maassluis und Hafeneinfahrt. Ist es richtig das man in dem Bereich keinerlei Vispas benötigt? Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus. Auch für Ködertips und ähnliches bin ich offen 
Danke


----------



## nordbeck (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln Rotterdam Hilfe!*

vispas braucht man in holland überall!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln Rotterdam Hilfe!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> vispas braucht man in holland überall!


Im Salzwasser doch net, dachte ich eigentlich, oder?


----------



## nordbeck (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln Rotterdam Hilfe!*

nochmal geschaut. meer scheint erlaubt zu sein, mündungsgebiete im wattenmeer etc sind aber ausgeschlossen und diese zum teil recht ausgedehnt!

bei der strecke vom te braucht man den normalen vispas.


----------



## Stoney0066 (16. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln Rotterdam Hilfe!*

Der Stephan Gockel macht dort Guidings, ruf den doch mal an. Nicht ganz billig aber gut. 2 Kumpels von mir gehen regelmäßig mit ihm raus und sind begeistert.


----------

